# Star Trek: Picard mit neuem Crewmitglied in Folge 4 - Vorgeschichte erscheint diese Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard mit neuem Crewmitglied in Folge 4 - Vorgeschichte erscheint diese Woche*

						Eine Vorschau zur vierten Folge von Star Trek: Picard enthüllt, dass der ehemalige Captain der Enterprise ein weiteres Crewmitglied aufliest und dabei auf einen alten Gegner trifft. Noch vor dem Start der nächsten Folge auf Amazon erscheint die Vorgeschichte als Buch.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard mit neuem Crewmitglied in Folge 4 - Vorgeschichte erscheint diese Woche*


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (11. Februar 2020)

Der letzte Mist. Bei dieser schwachsinnigen Dystopie Telenovela würde sich Gene Rodenberry im Grabe umdrehen. Eine echte Schande wie die ahnungslos seine positiven Visionen leugnen und verdrehen.


----------

